# traded good deal-bad deal?



## 10gaugeguy (Apr 10, 2004)

deal is done but I want opinions- I had 930 moss 28" w/slug barrel - traded even for Stoeger M2000 (have not shot M2000 did shoot Moss 930 and it was OK)
OPINIONS??


----------

